# Incubator heating



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

As some of know I posted an earlier thread about a beer chiller I had obtained and I was thinking of swapping it due to its size.
Well I've decided to keep it :2thumb: and convert it myself so far I've spent the last couple of days rubbing the sides and insides down and it has been sprayed a gloss black ( I'm pretty good with aerosol can comes from working in the motor trade :lol2
I've managed to get a good deal on the fans I'm installing 2 x 120mm fans which will be controlled by an adjustable speed switch to circulate the air inside.
I'm thinking of mounting a tubular heater on the ceiling area of the fridge will this work or will I need the addition of few heat mats ?
I'm planning on running it through a temp stat
Will post pics once its all finished.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Depends on the wattage of tubular heater and the size of chiller,
Use a pulse stat not a mat stat (just incase your not sure which),
The heating source is best at the bottom as heat rises, the top might end up getting much hotter than the bottom for example : victory:


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Thought I'd post some pics of the chiller conversion so far










Ive removed the 240v fan hence the hole I'm replacing this with a 12v fan of the same size.










Only one shelf came with the fridge but I will be adding some extra shelfs were replacing our cooker soon so will rob these before it goes to the tip
































Still got to adjust the door its dropped top left had corner


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi see the shelf at the bottom in photo one i cut my fans into that and under that put a heat lamp on a dimmer stat , your tube heater would work too i would say on a pulse stat 

how mine works is the fan pull the heat from the lamp into the fridge getting a steady 82.4 all the time.

should work the same with your tube heater 


Paul


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Madhouse5 said:


> hi see the shelf at the bottom in photo one i cut my fans into that and under that put a heat lamp on a dimmer stat , your tube heater would work too i would say on a pulse stat
> 
> how mine works is the fan pull the heat from the lamp into the fridge getting a steady 82.4 all the time.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate for that bit of info
I'm going to put a fan on the bottom where the salad box would normally sit in a fridge drawing the heat out I've a few other ideas to play around with case of suck and see :lol2:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Toggsy said:


> Cheers mate for that bit of info
> I'm going to put a fan on the bottom where the salad box would normally sit in a fridge drawing the heat out I've a few other ideas to play around with case of suck and see :lol2:


on mine i have all the heating in the back were the compressor was so its easy to change if bulb goes dont have to open the fridge


----------

